# esperar - wait, hope, expect



## flakabanana

Amigos:
Ya tengo mucho tiempo hablando español, y todavía me queda esta duda.  
¿Cómo se distingue la diferencia entre hope, expect, and wait cuando usa el verbo esperar?  Por ejemplo, cómo diría esto en español:

I'm hoping you come.
I'm expecting you to come.
I am waiting for you to come.

Por lo que sepa yo, todos serían "Estoy esperando que vengas" pero en inglés, los tres son muy distintos.  ¿Alguien me puede hacer entender como comunicar esas diferencias en español?  Gracias.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

flakabanana said:


> Amigos-
> Ya tengo mucho tiempo hablando espanol, y todavia me queda esta duda.  Como se distingue la diferencia entre hope, expect, and wait cuando usa el verbo esperar?  Por ejemplo, como diria esto en espanol:
> 
> I'm hoping you come.* --** Ojalá que vengas. / Espero que vengas.*
> I'm expecting you to come.  *--* *Espero/Esperando que vengas.*
> I am waiting for you to come. *-- Estoy esperando tu llegada.*
> 
> Por lo que sepa yo, todos serian "Estoy esperando que vengas" pero en Ingles, los tres son muy distintos.  Alguien me puede hacer entender como comunicar esas diferencias en espanol?  gracias.



Eso es cómo yo los diría, pero vos estás en lo correcto de qué es bien difícil distinguir.


----------



## yoliyoli

In *S*panish we use "esperar" in the three ways you mention:
- I hope to go (espero ir, in this case you can replace it by "desear", deseo ir).
- I expect to come (espero venir).
- I wait here (espero aquí).

No difference in the way you use it, it is just that the verb "esperar" has the three meanings.


----------



## yoliyoli

Se me acaba de ocurrir que lo que sí que cambia es el sustantivo del verbo esperar en los tres casos:

- Esperar (hope) - esperanza (La esperanza es lo último que se pierde).
- Esperar (wait) - espera (La espera se me hizo eterna).
- Esperar (expect) - expectativa (Las elecciones suscitaron gran expectativa).


----------



## flakabanana

¡Muchas gracias a los dos! and thank you for pointing out about the three nouns.  
I had never thought about it before and it does help clarify things.


----------



## david13

Hola amiguetes y compañeros de aprendizaje:

Entiendo que el verbo esperar tiene tres significados distintos básicos -- tener esperanza de conseguir algo deseado, permanecer en sitio o no actuar hasta que algo suceda, y tener expectativa de algo. Así mismo entiendo que usualmente el contexto aclara el significado. Sin embargo a veces tropiezo con una oración con esperar pero sin contexto. ¿Nunca es posible saber lo que quiere decir sin preguntar o sin esperar contexto?

Llevo meses, no, llevo años esperando la solución de esta cuestión pero si creo que se resolve a sí mismo, espero sentado. Por eso hago esta pregunta.

Si charlamos sobre un restaurante y digo "Esperaba espárragus",  ¿es posible saber, sin más, si quiere decir "Tenía esperanza de encontrar espárragus (a mí la verdura preferida)" o "Tenía expectativa de encontrar  espárragus (el que es casi motivo suficiente de escoger otro restaurante)" o "No empezaba a comer hasta que me sirvieran el espárragus"?

Antes de que me digan "Da igual", permítenme argumentar que no: la reacción inicial más apropiada del camarero no sería la misma en los tres casos. ¿No es verdad?  ¿Hay situaciones en las cuales es mejor que evitemos "esperar" por posible confusión?

_Espero_  sus respuestas. 

Gracias de antemano,

_*David*_


----------



## yoliyoli

Hola David:
la ciestión es que en el restaurante no vas a decir sólo "esperaba espárragos" porque no queda nada claro lo que quieres decir. Dirás:
- Esperaba que hubiera espárragos (I wanted/expected them) or espero que haya espárragos.
- Estoy esperando mis espárragos. (I am waiting for them) Espero a que traigan el vino/pan para empezar a comer.

Yo creo que por el contexto siempre sabes el tipo de "esperar".
- Espero que vengas a cenar. (hope)
- Espero a que vengas para cenar. (waiting)


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
Let me try a suggestion:


flakabanana said:


> *1.* I'm hoping [that] you come. <- Espero/deseo/anhelo que puedas venir.
> *2.* I'm expecting you to come. = Espero (or estoy esperando) que vengas.
> *3.* I am waiting for you to come. = Estoy esperando *a *que llegues/vengas.


In No.3, "a" is added to indicate the thing the one is waiting for, which is in this case an event/action.


----------



## david13

Hola Milton y yoliyoli: 

Les agradezco sus respuestas ayudables. Depués de leerlas me pregunto si las diferencias entre las acepciones de esperar -- tener esperanza, tener expectativa, y empezar a hacer algo más tarde -- son borrosas, mezcladas o simplemente de menos importancia en las culturas hispanoparlantes que los verbos "to hope", "to expect" y "to wait [for]" en las culturas angloparlantes.

Milton, nos das los ejemplos siguentes:
*1.* I'm hoping [that] you come. <- Espero que puedas venir.
*2.* I'm expecting you to come. = Espero que vengas.
*3.* I am waiting for you to come. = Estoy esperando *a *que llegues/vengas.​Entiendo el tercer ejemplo y la importancia de la "a". Sin embargo, aún creo que no existen diferencias entre la primera sentado y la segunda. "Espero que puedas venir" puede significar "I hope [that] you'll be able to come", o "I'm hoping [that] you come pero también "I expect [that] you'll be able to come" ¿no? Y ¿no puede significar "Espero que vengas" tanto "I hope[that] you['ll] come" como "I['m] expect[ing] you to come"?

Yoliyoli, tienes razón que podemos deducir del contexto el significado de esparar en una oración. No obstante, a menudo el contexto no se pone aparente de inmediato. Si el propósito de una palabra es el proporcionar de claridad, no logra "esperar" hacer esto: 
"Mi suegra espera que pasemos las vacaciones con ella."
"El jefe espera que vaya a la reunion de la junta directive."​Si es posible que el jefe me despide si no voy a la reunion, es "esperar" el verbo incorrecto? ¿Debría ser exegir o quizás pretender? Si mi suegra voy a dificultar la vida en el futuro si mi mujer y yo pasamos las vacaciones en una isla privada, ¿es "esperar" el verbo apropiado? ¿Hay verbos en el inglés de los que el significado depende del contexto?

Espero (I hope) que este mensaje tenga sentido pese la confusión. Me muero de ganas de enterarme sus ideas al respecto.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda y la paciencia.

Saludos,

_*David*_


----------



## yoliyoli

Hello David:
as you say the difference between expect and hope meanings for "esperar" are sometimes almost inexistant. In this example you may see the difference more clearly:
- Esperaba sacar mejor nota en el examen (clearly expect, because you have an expectation according to the way you did in your test).

But they are used the same way, so you won´t have any trouble with them. 

In both your sentences the verb "esperar" is correctly used:

"Mi suegra espera que pasemos las vacaciones con ella." (wish and expectation at the same time, she wants us to spend the holidays with her and she thinks we will, maybe because you already talked about it or because that's what you usually do).
"El jefe espera que vaya a la reunion de la junta directiva." (he expects me to come, because I am supposed to go, it's part of my job)

Hope it's a little bit clearer.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
These are other options using synonym expressions:
*1.* I'm hoping [that] you come. <- *Anhelo que* vengas (o que puedas/decidas venir).
*2.* I'm expecting you to come. <- *Cuento con* que vengas.
*3.* I am waiting for you to come. = *Aguardo a *que vengas.
Bye


----------



## david13

Hi Milton and Yoliyoli,

Milton, I realize that there are synonyms for _esperar_ in each of its meanings. My issue, though, apparently shared by flakabanana and, I daresay, many other learners of Spanish, is determining which meaning is intended and how to use _esperar_ in such a way that people know what I mean.  

I guess the easy solution is to use synonyms, although esperar is a much more neutral way to say "to hope (for)" than, say, desear or anhelar. Or so it seems to my North American mind.  And isn't contar con more to [be] count[ing] on than to expect? I've actually never used _aguardar_, _pero me despisto.... 

_One issue is almost philosphical in nature: how do hopes and expectations differ? Is the distinction more obscure to the Spanish speaker than to the English speaker? 
Let's take three short sentences in English:
*I'm hoping for a letter from Andrea.* I think this would be _Espero una carta de Andrea_, although to be completely clear about which esperar I mean I can say _"Espero que llegue una carta de Andrea"_. 

*I'm expecting a letter from Andrea.* If I'm expecting a letter from Andrea, perhaps she has told me she has sent a letter. Maybe she writes every week and I always get a letter from her on Thursday and today's Thursday. Or maybe Andrea is my wife who's off visiting her mother or my daughter who's studying in another city and I think she _should_ write me a letter. 

*I'm waiting for a letter from Andrea.*  If I'm waiting for a letter I could be sitting on the porch reading a book or writing a forum post until the postman comes. _Espero a una carta de Andrea_ or _Estoy esperando a una carta de Andrea_. ​Yoliyoli, the comments you placed next to my example sentences are very interesting. I wrote, ""_Mi suegra espera que pasemos las vacaciones con ella_" and asked how one is to know whether she hoped for or expected our company.  You responded that the sentence expressed a "wish and expectation at the same time, she wants us to spend the holidays with her and she thinks we will, maybe because you already talked about it or because that's what you usually do." Maybe so, but maybe not. Perhaps my mother-in-law just got a new boyfriend and she doesn't want us to come but expects we'll want to visit.  In such case would you use a verb other than esperar? Perhaps "_tiene miedo de que queramos visitar_"? 

Similarly, I wrote "_El jefe espera que vaya a la reunion de la junta directiva._" You assumed that "he expects me to come, because I am supposed to go, it's part of my job." That could very well be true. But what if attending the board meeting was his responsibility but he knew that for some reason he would not be able to go and therefore hoped that I would be able to go in his place.  Does esperar fit both situations? Is the difference only apparent from context? 

The New Oxford American Dictionary contains the following definitions (the examples are mine):

*Hope (noun) *
1. a feeling of expectation and desire for a certain thing to happen:  I looked  through my closet in the hope of finding something suitable to wear | I had high hopes of getting the job after the interview. 

2. a person or thing that may help or save someone : Her only hope is surgery.

3. grounds for believing that something good may happen:  he does see some hope for the future.

*verb [intrans.]* 
1. want something to happen or be the case : He's hoping for a pay raise this year | I hope [that] everyone is OK. 

2. intend if possible to do something : We're hoping to address all these issues.

 1.  tr. Tener esperanza de conseguir lo que se desea.

2.  Creer que ha de suceder algo, especialmente si es favorable.

*Expect verb [trans]*
1. regard something as likely to happen : we expect the best | he expects the price of gasoline to increase further | The writer expects [that] Mugabe will accept the election results and step down. (Do you see that hoping for the best and expecting the best are different concepts that sometimes coexist but do not always? that we all expect the price of gas to increase while only a few of us hope it will? that the writer's expectation may also be his hope but may not be?)

2. regard someone as likely to do or be something: Nearly everyone expected Hillary Clinton to run for president. (But not all who expected it also hoped she would run for president.)

3. look for something as rightfully due or requisite in the circumstances: He insulted me and I expect an apology. (_¿Exijo una disculpa? ¿La requiero? ¿La espero?_ Which is the best word?)

4. require someone to fulfill an obligation: Workers expect employers to pay a reasonable salary. (Would you say that this is more _exigir_ than _esperar_?  

I hope that I've added more than questions here. I thank you again for all of your help on this issue.

Saludos.


----------



## yoliyoli

Hello David:
actually in every case you are talking about it is correctly used "esperar", and as you very well point out most of the times you'll know the meaning by the context. Sometimes you expect something to happen and this not good, so you don´t wish for it:
- Un huracán se acerca a la península. Se esperan grandes rachas de viento. Esperamos que no haga muchos destrozos.
As you said about the stepmother, if that she doesn´t want us for the holidays but that's what we usually do, I think in that case you would change the verb:
- Mi suegra piensa que iremos con ella en vacaciones, pero este año tiene otros planes y no le apetece que vayamos.
If she doesn´t want it you will use the "esperar" with a negative sentence:
- Mi suegra espera que este año no vayamos con ella de vacaciones, porque tiene otros palnes.

As for the sentence about the boss, if he want me to go for him to the meeting because he has sth. else to do, you still use "esperar", but you can add that piece of information:
- Mi jefe espera que le sustituya en la reunión o espera que vaya a la reunión en su lugar. (Here you can replace "esperar" for "querer").

For all the meanings you gave, you can use "esperar" in Spanish. 
As for your questions on the last two:

look for something as rightfully due or requisite in the circumstances: He insulted me and I expect an apology. (_¿Exijo una disculpa? correct ¿espero una disculpa?_ correct. Both are correctly used in this case. Which is the best word? It depends on the meaning. Si exiges una disculpa you are asking for it. Si esperas una disculpa you are waiting for an apology because it is the correct thing to do, and because you expect/wish him to apologize).

4. require someone to fulfill an obligation: Workers expect employers to pay a reasonable salary. (Would you say that this is more _exigir_ than _esperar_?  It is the same type of example than above: you can use "esperar" (expect) and "exigir"(demand).
Exigir and esperar can be very often used in the same sentence:
- Exigo que mis alumnos se porten bien en clase
- Espero que mis alumnos se porten bien en clase
The only slight difference is that when you use "esperar" instead of "exigir" you have a partial wish and you trust the others to do the right thing (so in one case is a demand and in the other an expectation. The same way that in English).


So, as you see the use of "esperar" is not that complicated, and you get the real meaning and implications by the context.


----------



## pokemono

*1.* I'm hoping [that] you come. <- Espero/ojalá que puedas venir.  (meaning "I have the hope you can come")
*2.* I'm expecting you to come. = Espero/quiero que vengas. (meaning: I have the desire you to come)
*3.* I am waiting for you to come. = Estoy esperando *a *que llegues/vengas. (meaning, that your coming is a fact.  So I am doing nothing but wating for you until you come.).

Yo espero can mean:  Ojalá (hope), quiero (expect), aguardo (wait)

I hope to have been of help.
I expect you to correct me any mistake.
 
​


----------



## canton

Sí, concuerdo con pokemono.
The rule of thumb would be: Use "esperar" when the distinction bt. expecting/hoping/waiting is irrelevant or obvious by context.
Else, use alternatives:
- Ojalá, Tengo la esperanza de que... (I hope)
- Quiero, Necesito, Busco... (I expect)
- Estoy esperando, aguardo... (I wait)


----------



## david13

pokemono said:


> *1.* I'm hoping [that] you come. <- Espero/ojalá que puedas venir.  (meaning "I have the hope you can come")
> *2.* I'm expecting you to come. = Espero/quiero que vengas. (meaning: I have the desire you to come)
> *3.* I am waiting for you to come. = Estoy esperando *a *que llegues/vengas. (meaning, that your coming is a fact.  So I am doing nothing but wating for you until you come.).
> 
> Yo espero can mean:  Ojalá (hope), quiero (expect), aguardo (wait)
> 
> I hope to have been of help.
> I expect you to correct me any mistake.
> 
> ​



Hola y gracias a los dos.  Pokemono, tus exemplos aclararon mucho, aunque lo subrayaron la relación de y las diferencias entre los conceptos de la esperanza de que algo suceda, la expectativa del mismo, y esperando al acontecimiento de un suceso. O ¿quería decir el suceso de un acontecimiento? 

Pokemono, escribiste "I hope to have been of help. I expect you to correct me any mistake." "I hope to have been of help" suena muy formal. (Me pregunto si "Espero haberte ayudado" sea semejante formal. ¿Lo es así?) Menos formal serían "I hope that was of help" o "I hope this helped clear things up" o algo así. En cuanto a "I expect you to correct me any mistake", en el ingiés no hay homólogo del dativo (corregirme cualquier error, lavarme los manos, cepillarme los dientes, etc.).  Entonces, "I expect you to correct any mistake[s]."  A propósito, "mistakes" es mejor que "mistake", pues que "mistake" insinua que pienses que no puedas cometir más de uno. 

Supongo que pusiste "I expect you to correct any mistakes" en vez de "I hope....." en broma. Sin embar go, s no estabas bromeando, la diferencia es así: En este caso, "I hope" implicaría que esperes que te corrija si tengo el tiempo y si me apetece.  En contraste, "I expect" lleva la insinuación de que yo debría sentirme culpable o negligente (¡o ambos!) si depués de notar un error guardara silencio. Sé que es una ligera exageración pero espero que me la disculpes.

Saludos,

David

PD: Ejemplo número 3: Estoy esperando *a *que llegues/vengas. (meaning, that your coming is a fact.  So I am doing nothing but wating for you until you come.). Si no estoy completamente seguro que vengas, sino lo pienso o lo espero (=tengo la esperanza), y alguien me pregunta, "David, ¿qué haces en la veranda?" ¿puedo contestarle no obstante, "Estoy esperando a que llegue mi amigo Pokemono"? En otras palabras, puedo decir "Estoy esperando al cartero (que siempre viene) pero no "Estoy esperando al correo" (que no llegue cada día)?   

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## yoliyoli

Hola David, puedes decir ambos:
- estoy esperando al cartero
- estoy esperando el correo
Nota la pequeña diferencia:
- esperar a alguien
- esperar algo


----------



## david13

yoliyoli said:


> Nota la pequeña diferencia:
> - esperar a alguien
> - esperar algo



Gracias, yoliyoli. "Esperar a alguien" por la "a" personal. Yo pensaba que "esperar a" fuera un verbo con preposicióon en la acepción "mantenerse en un sitio durante un tiempo especificado." Me equivocaba y ¡te agradezco la corrección! Saludos.


----------



## la_machy

Precisamente entré a éste hilo porque yo tenía la misma duda, sin embargo depués de leerlo ya se aclararon mis ideas.
Y si entendí bien , lo que pasa es que en español estos tres verbos se pueden traducir como esperar, siendo el contexto de la expresión lo que matiza el significado de cada "esperar", para traducirlos al inglés en su correspondiente "hope, wait o expect".

Como en éste ejemplo: _Estoy* (embarazada)* *esperando* un bebé que nacerá en cuatro meses. *Espero (deseo, anhelo) *que sea niña y aunque estoy disfrutando mi embarazo, *no puedo esperar* (me muero por, tengo muchas ganas de) que nazca mi bebé._

Ya sé que tiene muchos "espero", pero es sólo para ejemplificar.

Aquí va mi traducción: I´m _*expecting* _a child who will be born in four months. I _*hope* _my baby to be a girl and despite I´ve enjoyed being pregnancy ¡I *can´t wait for *my baby is here!

_Espero=deseo=anhelo= (hope)_ que mi traducción esté bien y que también pueda ayudar con las dudas entre estos verbos. 
Estaré _esperando=aguardando=(waiting for) otros_ comentarios. 
Quiza alguien _ha esperado=ha permanecido buscando= (has expected)_ dos años por esta respuesta 


Saludos


----------



## david13

la_machy said:


> Como en éste ejemplo: _Estoy* (embarazada)* *esperando* un bebé que nacerá en cuatro meses. *Espero (deseo, anhelo) *que sea niña y aunque estoy disfrutando mi embarazo, *no puedo esperar* (me muero por, tengo muchas ganas de) que nazca mi bebé._
> 
> ***
> 
> Aquí va mi traducción: I´m _*expecting* _a child who will be born in four months. I _*hope* _my baby to be a girl and despite I´ve enjoyed being pregnancy ¡I *can´t wait for *my baby is here!


 
Hola, La Machy:  Su traducción de los verbos da en el blanco pero más idiomática sería: "I'm _*expecting*_ a child who is due in four months" (aunque "who will be born in four months" no es incorrecto).  I _*hope* _I have a girl and although I'm enjoying being pregnant, I *can´t wait for *my baby to be born."

Es un asunto bastante complejo, ¿qué no? 

Espero que la sirva. 

Saludos y gracias,

_*David*_


----------



## la_machy

Muchas gracias david13, me encantó tu corrección porque me dí cuenta que debo seguir mi intuición a la hora de estructurar una oración ya que con las correcciones que me hiciste quedó practicamente como yo lo habia pensado primero, pero creí que estaba mal. 

Y también que bueno que te parecen bien las traducciones de los verbos.

No cabe duda que en este "old thread" aprendí mucho.


Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Blancanieves Americana

También hay que considerar las connotaciones más sútiles de estas palabras para los anglohablantes.
Hope siempre es una palabra positiva. Algunos podrían recordar de los carteles que hizo Obama para ganar la presidencia. Solamente tenían su foto y la palabra hope. Es una palabra muy fuerte.
Wait es una palabra más o menos negativa. El concepto del tiempo es diferente para los americanos. Refiero a La actitud de Time is money y cosas así. A la mayoría, no le gusta perder el tiempo por nada. También siempre quieren resultados inmediatamente para todo.


----------



## Tritón37

yoliyoli said:


> Se me acaba de ocurrir que lo que sí que cambia es el sustantivo del verbo esperar en los tres casos:
> 
> - Esperar (hope) - esperanza (la esperanza es lo último que se pierde)
> - Esperar (wait) - espera (la espera se me hizo eterna)
> - Esperar (expect) - expectativa (las elecciones suscitaron gran expectativa)



Vayaaa!  Este hilo es muy viejo pero responde a una gran duda que tenía de una manera sumamente didáctica.

Lo siento, pero tengo que traerla a colación nuevamente.  Espero que alguien más también lo aprecie.

gp


----------



## Galathil

Algo que me ha intrigado es por qué el Español, a diferencia de otras lenguas, como el inglés, utiliza este verbo para los 3 verbos en inglés, incluso, en otras lenguas romances se hace esta diferencia también. A veces en las traducciones del ingles es un reto porque aplican los 3 verbos en una misma oración y seria redundante aplicar esperar 3 veces. ¿cual seria su causa? ¿acaso los lingüistas de antaño vieron innecesario hacer esa distinción? o ¿alguna vez la hubo pero ya desapareció?


----------



## David Le Ricain

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Eso es cómo yo los diría, pero vos estás en lo correcto de qué es bien difícil distinguir.


una muy buenísima explicación!


----------



## David Le Ricain

Milton Sand said:


> Hi!
> These are other options using synonym expressions:
> *1.* I'm hoping [that] you come. <- *Anhelo que* vengas (o que puedas/decidas venir).
> *2.* I'm expecting you to come. <- *Cuento con* que vengas.
> *3.* I am waiting for you to come. = *Aguardo a *que vengas.
> Bye


una explacación muy buena


----------



## iribela

No sé si se me pasó por alto entre tantos comentarios, pero creo que cabe señalar que a veces "to expect" habría que traducirlo como 'prever'.
Uno de los ejemplos dados en un comentario anterior de este hilo (- Un huracán se acerca a la península. Se esperan grandes rachas de viento. Esperamos que no haga muchos destrozos.) sirve para ilustrar el uso de prever. 'Se prevén grandes rachas de viento. Esperamos que el huracán no...'
No diría que 'se _esperan_ grandes rachas de viento'.


----------

